# HM plakat, same as king plakat.. few questions



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

ok, with a reply i got in betta chat about the plakats as king bettas. It has got me wondering. my king plakat betta is huge; so will the size of the full grown HM plakat bettas be close to the size of the king bettas. Ok another question my petco has put up new lid color charts. I know you have seen them on the shelf thing they got. Anyway they have 2 new labels saying elephant ear plakat and HM king betta. Have you seen these. I have asked my petco and they said they havnt seen any yet. do they get as big as the king. Just confused since kings are really some type of plakat but havnt really seen any monster sized HM plakats. Sorry if this is confusing; but. i know the betta tails and colors, but not genitics and real breeds(beside what petco calls them)


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't think plakats are the same as king bettas. Plakats are just short fin bettas. This type usually used by people to fight (no one here will do that of course). They short fin, faster and much stronger than the other type with higher immune system usually. King betta or giant betta can grow twice the size of a normal betta. A normal one usually stay around 1.5-2.5 inches, where a king or giant betta could grow up to 4 inches.

Yes, I have seen other type of giants as well, but only in picture and not in person of course.
http://www.wasanbetta.net/j1/compon.../product/fa7da6eac31cfe98a5c0407839350b13.jpg

Big/elephant ear betta are just bettas with big pectoral fins. And again, usually i see them in plakat form
http://www.petco.com/assets/product_images/fish/555551545819C.jpg
but recently i bought a halfmoon elephant ear

I've seen king betta at petco, and i think they only carry plakat type since they the most common form of giant betta


__________________


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

SQUIRT1216 said:


> I don't think plakats are the same as king bettas. Plakats are just short fin bettas. This type usually used by people to fight (no one here will do that of course). They short fin, faster and much stronger than the other type with higher immune system usually. King betta or giant betta can grow twice the size of a normal betta. A normal one usually stay around 1.5-2.5 inches, where a king or giant betta could grow up to 4 inches.
> 
> Yes, I have seen other type of giants as well, but only in picture and not in person of course.
> http://www.wasanbetta.net/j1/compon.../product/fa7da6eac31cfe98a5c0407839350b13.jpg
> ...


 
thank you:-D:-D


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kings are a type of giant betta. The HM King will be near the same size -- i think they grow to be about 4"? I've never seen one in person so I cant speak from experience
Elephant ears are normal sized, the only difference is they have large and colored pectorals.


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

yea i asked the employee if they have got any HM kings, she said she has never seen one, this employee actually likes fish, so i believe her


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

I would love to get a giant halfmoon one day. How epic it is to have a full grown lurking through a 20 gallons tank by itself :-D


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I got an EE from my local Petco. I can't say anymore than it's an Elephant Ear, because it was label as a female VT and I don't know what they got wrong besides the fact that it is obviously an EE.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm thinking its a HMPK EE male (since they don't sell female)
I bet somehow the lids got switched during a w/c and they didn't notice.
You got a great deal!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Good point aemaki, I didn't even think of the thought that they don't sell female EE! Maybe I can get her/him to flare and get a better picture soon. Getting ready to get supplies to set up a tank for picture taking, so I will try it then.


----------



## bannlow2471 (Mar 12, 2013)

Why don't they sell female EEs? (Just curious!)


----------

